# 1&1



## BikerBoy (Feb 5, 2010)

Has anyone used 1&1 to design and build there web site? I chose my name and am trying to design with there web builder but I could not get it to work. I called them a couple of times and finally the last time they said Internet Explorer would not work that I should download firefox. I am really new to this and wonder if anyone else has been told this from them and if it would make it work. Shouldn't they tell people this upfront. It looks fairly easy to do for what I want, but nothing will work Thanks Mike


----------



## saulnier31 (Jun 30, 2008)

I used to use 1&1 and their e-commerce package. It was pretty good for the money. They had everything from easy to build templates and an integrated shopping cart that didn't charge you a percentage per sale. It was great for my first website because I really didn't know much about building one. I eventually changed because I built my own and with 1&1 you had to use one of thier templates with the package I was in. I had used Explorer for eveything and it seemed to work.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I am in the process of moving all 10 of my domains off of 1and1.com. I was with them for 2 years and I am tired of the Terrible customer service. I have an e-shop with them but you have to use their templates which are not suited for my stores. 
My sites have been down too much lately and you can never get anyone to give you a straight answer. Customers sending emails and I am not getting them, then over the weekend they all come flooding in at the same time. 

Did not have a good experience with them.


----------



## tlzimmerman (Mar 7, 2010)

I use 1and1 going on 4 years now...and have had pretty good luck with them myself. I make my own websites, and only use them for hosting, so I can't comment on their ecommerce stuff.

I am on a lower package with a shared host...and honestly my sites load pretty slowly sometimes, but thats the nature of the beast. I have also had good luck with their email support whenever I have needed it. 

That said though......if I had it to do all over again I would go with bluehost, I feel they are the best currently, 1and1 is good enough however for me to not consider the pain of moving all my stuff to a new host currently though.


----------



## 1and1Online (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi, 

You should have no problem using our website builders with Internet Explorer. What builder are you trying to use? I’d be happy to help.


Kwan - 1and1_4U
1&1 Online Support


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

1and1Online said:


> Hi,
> 
> You should have no problem using our website builders with Internet Explorer. What builder are you trying to use? I’d be happy to help.
> 
> ...


Maybe if you spend more time researching those three emails I sent to support about my webmail issues instead of looking at a t-shirt forum I would be getting my emails and would have gotten a response from 1and1 by now. I mean it has only been two days since I sent them, one would think I would have heard something by now.


----------



## IvanM (Mar 17, 2010)

Veedub3 : that was funny haha...

I use 1and1 for the hosting only, In two years I have only had my sites down for one day. Customer service is in India or something so you cant expect much, I can login through their system or use telnet to get into my dedicated server and do what I want with it, but I have years of experience in IT so no major issues. 

they may not answer emails or return calls but they sure as hell dont miss charging your CC every month.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

IvanM said:


> Veedub3 : that was funny haha...
> 
> I use 1and1 for the hosting only, In two years I have only had my sites down for one day. Customer service is in India or something so you cant expect much, I can login through their system or use telnet to get into my dedicated server and do what I want with it, but I have years of experience in IT so no major issues.
> 
> they may not answer emails or return calls but they sure as hell dont miss charging your CC every month.


I wish I could do that but since I am not that savvy I just had to move my domains. I moved 8 so far to godaddy but I am still searching for a place to host them. Don't think I want the domains and the hosting in the same place this go round.

As far as them over charging, I am still disputing fees from where I was billed incorrectly. I used paypal so I canceled the billing agreement so they could not charge me but they are sending letters to my office about reporting me to the credit bureau if I don't pay up.

Of the 8 domains that I have moved so far, they charged me renewal fees for 5 of them, after they were with the new registrar. They gave me some kind of song and dance about even though it was with the new registrar, it had already been billed for renewal so I still have to pay. Yeah right! I told them to put on a pair of comfy shoes and get in line because they will have a long wait. 

I moved the domains before they expired, how do I owe a renewal fee to them. 

I still have two more that are being moved now. I waited to move those last so that I could forward all the emails to a catch all email address because once I cancel them all the emails will be lost. The last two should be off of 1and1 by weeks end.

As long as I did not have an issue things were great. As soon as a problem arises, they are a pain to deal with.

Katrina


----------



## BikerBoy (Feb 5, 2010)

First of all thank you for all of your responses I have hired sombody else (a family member)to make a website for me on 1&1 From what I have seen here I have made a big mistake by going with 1&1 but I will let them get it up and running and see how it goes because of there 90 day money back guarantee. I see that a 1&1 member responded but it was already to late the deal was done. It did not work for me to make a page with there web builder with Internet Explorer, a rep said I needed firefox and the person that replyed on here said I didn"t, so they must not even know what it takes to build a site on there fourm. I can honestly say even tho I have heard of nothing but bad about godaddy I would have chosen them over 1&1


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I came across a 1&1 ad through a Pay Pal email that was sent to me. It seems to have everything that I was looking for. I thought a would do a search through this forum first to see the Pros and Cons about it. Glad I did...I see there are more Cons than Pros so I guess I am still in search of a user friendly website builder/host that I can use to create a store and maintain it myself. I do not have any HTML experience. I'm looking for store options such as having size and color choices for items, being able to type personalized information for items, quantity discounts, coupon codes, newsletter sign up...to name a few. I would appreciate any suggestions that anyone has. 

I have also looked at Yahoo ecommerce and that looks to be easy to use to build a store. I'd love to hear from anyone that uses Yahoo ecommerce too. Is it worth the money and do you find that your store is searchable?

Thanks, Lori


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

good to know.


----------

